# How important are fire rescue kits and learning fire-fighting?



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

In several nations, there are many rules for the occupants and owners of tall buildings and skyscrapers related to teaching their staff and occupants about fire rescue. They are also advised to keep the fire rescue kits and fire wardens available at all times. Although disastrous events, such as fire in the buildings, do not occur very often,they are really very serious due to their effects on the people who lose their lives, are injured, or lose their valuables .Considering this, investing in fire rescue kits seems a wise thing to do. However, because of the fact that these events occur not very often, people are a bit hesitant about employing fire-fighting staff, teaching the people to use the fire rescue kits and buying fire rescue kits, because this all costs some serious money. 

Do you think their abstinence about spending money on something as unpredictable as fire is justified?


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

As a volunteer fireman I can say fire extinguishers and first aid equipment are very important. Our lifestyle, living in the country, using hand tools like an ax and saws, using wood for heat, leaves up prone to injury and fire more than the average person. We shoud all learn first aid and CPR, someday you may save the life of a loved one, that alone is worth the investment. Many of us live far from fire stations the first few minutes can mean the difference between a small fire and losing it all.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember after 9.11 there was a company selling parachutes for people that live or work in high rise buildings.
After seeing people jump out of the World Trade Center I would seriously consider having one if I worked in a sky scraper.
As for fire fighting and first aid it should be taught to all kids in school and any adult that wants to learn.
It was when I went to school eons ago.


----------



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

You really owe it to yourself to get a little hands-on instruction on fire fighting, if at all possible. It's nice to know that you really do know what you're dong when it comes to putting out a fire, using a fire extinguisher, etc. 

I work on the top floor of an older building... with narrow, unpressurized, stairwells, that will be jammed with people and filled with smoke in the event of a fire. My "Oh Crap Kit" in my desk drawer is an escape hood. I'll have a half an hour of breathable air with which to get out of the building. I hope I'll never need it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As far as "fire fighting" Learn ta use a fire extinguisher, anythin more then that an ya better let the proffisionals deal with it. Now, if I was in charge a that buildin, I'd prolly have my maintenance team trained to handle somethin a bit bigger, but still, ya have ta know yer limits. Fire Depts er trained an trained alot fer that specific task.

Good idear ta teach employees how ta use one (fire extinguisher) cause if caught when there small fires er easir ta put out an far less costly.

Large buildings should have folks in charge on each floor ta get people out in a orderly manner. Those in charge should have some first aid skills as well, know where the first aid kits are an such.

The equipment ain't that expensive an the trainin can often be done at little er no cost. Many fire departments round here offer hands on trainin in the use of a fire extinguisher.

Another way ta receive some good trainin an usually free, find er start a Community Emergency Response Team. Large buildins can have there own CERT units an be prepared not only fer fire but natural as well as manmade disasters.


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

*My two cents*

I was a firefighter for 13 years and a forest ranger for two so I know a little about this topic.

In any situation remember its the smoke that gets you. Houses, commercial buildings, offices, and vehicles are all made with some nasty stuff when burned. Heated smoke will drop you asap so you have to protect yourself from that.

The best defense is a good offense. Keep fires from happening. All fires do start small so please learn how to use an extinguisher. They are idiot proof....pull a pin, aim nozzle to the base of the fire, squeeze the handle and sweep it back and forth.

Woods fires can travel very quickly, something like 16 faster if they are on a slope so always be diligent around a woods fire.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

As another rural volunteer fire fighter, I have to agree 100% with Geoffreys7. Any training you can get will be a step in the right direction. Being prepared is about more than food and guns. The prepper's best tool is his mind, both in skills learned and in the ability to remain relatively calm and call upon those skills without panicking when the need arises.

Mountains of preps in the basement are worthless if you can't prevent the spread of a small kitchen fire.

As a side note,if you're interested in fire training, I'd bet every single volunteer fire company in this country, especially the rural, less wealthy ones, are short staffed and your local company would love to have you as a member.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Jason, not sure where you live, but here its not lack of members, but lack of funds. I'm not a firefighter, but most of my friends are. Young members are in abundance but because of stupid regulations and American Idiots, they cannot help without a fully trained paramedic or firefighter.

So even if someone is bleeding to death in the road, their is little they can do. I know their is a law that protects them, but it can be worked around in court.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in PA. They've gotten a lot tighter around us in the past couple years with training rules, but that's for the best, and a state fire instructor has taken it upon himself to offer the 4 modules of Essentials of Firefighting to volunteer firefighter in our area for free. You just show up for the classes, sign up, and you're in. The books are expensive, but the fire halls buy them through their relief associations.

Day to day expenses are getting more and more expensive, though. It's a bad time for funding, that's for sure.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Hey Jason, not sure where you live, but here its not lack of members, but lack of funds. I'm not a firefighter, but most of my friends are. Young members are in abundance but because of stupid regulations and American Idiots, they cannot help without a fully trained paramedic or firefighter.
> 
> So even if someone is bleeding to death in the road, their is little they can do. I know their is a law that protects them, but it can be worked around in court.


There is a First Responder Course offered free to volunteer firefighters/rescue squad members here in Alabama. Most states have a "Good Sumaritan" law on the books. Direct pressure on a arterial wound can often keep somebody alive until professional help arrives.

The local fire department should have basic first responders, if not basic level EMT's available (or higher) 24/7. I don't know about your state, but in Alabama, volunteer firefighters/rescue squad members are reimbursed for tuition cost for Basic, Intermediate and Paramedic level EMT courses as long as their grades are high enough.


----------

